# Richt or Saban?



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2009)

(if these were the only options available)
Saban is a proven winner at every program he has coached (College) and he is doing one heck of a job in one of the most difficult environments in all of College sports,...so he gets my vote.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2009)

Choice number three.  I think they are both good coaches.  Saban has the edge becasue he does have a NC and Richt does not.  I don't think that makes Saban head and shoulders above Richt for reasons that have been stated ad nauseum.  

However, it reamins to be seen if Saban will establish long term success at Bama and if he will bring a NC to Bama.  I think the former is definitely possible and I think the latter is less so.  

Some Bama fans seem to almost claim part of Saban's LSU NC as their own.  Bizzare in my mind but that's what it seems like.

I think it's a big mistake to assume that it's just a matter of time before Saban brings Bama a NC.  There are a lot of things that go into it outside of his control.  He could coach his rear end off and never get another.  That's actually the probability.  Of course this notion will largely be rejected out of hand.  Maybe I'm just being "emotional" again.


----------



## chadair (Sep 22, 2009)

I have yet to see Saban underachieve


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 22, 2009)

Neither. One has already vowed to be a bammer till his trailer is reposesed.The other may be on the way out since he won't fire his defensive staff. 

   In all fairness I would take Richt in a heartbeat with a new DC. Saban would have to shower repeatedly and I'm not sure that would be enough to rid him of the unclean aroma of bammer and Tuscaloser. If it did work I would take him as well, maybe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boy, if ever there was a thread that has potential for exploding, this is it.
Loving me some Saban!
Things are heading in the right direction, recruits and players want to be a part of "The Process". He is able to pick great assistants consistantly( despite losing great assistants to other schools). I'll stick with him.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 22, 2009)

Both are great coaches... I just like Saban's style..He's in the players face chewing butt and taking names when they screw up.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 22, 2009)

*Uhm, let me see......*

Beelzebub or Richt? Oh, I don't know, I think I'll go with the Georgia boy!


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2009)

UMMMMMM, 

I will go with Mark Richt as the HBC.  With CMR calling the offensive plays and a different/better defensive coordinator. 

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2009)

Saban far and away.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2009)

The one that tells the truth.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 22, 2009)

riprap said:


> The one that tells the truth.



That would be no coach ever! They and everybody has told a lie or said something they did not mean sometime or another, I am sure you have changed your mind before.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 22, 2009)

riprap said:


> The one that tells the truth.



neither one.

Oh yeah i forgot, CMR didn't know ANYTHING about that 07 endzone dance, UF vs FL.

But i admit Little Nicky has lied more.


----------



## lab (Sep 22, 2009)

chadair said:


> I have yet to see Saban underachieve



He did nothing in the NFL


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2009)

lab said:


> He did nothing in the NFL


 
With no talent. He did not "under achieve"


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 22, 2009)

riprap said:


> The one that tells the truth.



X2 Good coach but, lost all respect for him when he sat there on the press conference & lied to the world! Talkin bout satan ,I meant saben.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2009)

Hut2 said:


> X2 Good coach but, lost all respect for him when he sat there on the press conference & lied to the world! Talkin bout satan ,I meant saben.


 
Saban you mean?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> With no talent. He did not "under achieve"



Dude it was the NFL. They ALL have talent, or they wouldn't be there


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep, Coach Saban made a mistake in the way that he handled leaving Miami,...I'm quiet sure all of you would have handled it perfectly...oh, wait ya'll would never have that chance.
Anyway, in Saban's second year he WHIPPED  UGA in Athens and whipped UT in Knoxville (don't even have to mention AU)
...and yes we lost to the National Champion Gators who played the best game of their season...all of this in Saban's 2nd year playing 7+ true freshmen.
Who knows how this season will play out, but I for one am quiet happy picking Saban,...and glad ya'll support Richt
ROLL TIDE


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude it was the NFL. They ALL have talent, or they wouldn't be there



...i.e. the Detroit lions are as talented as say...the Giants, Steelers, Falcons...


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 22, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Anyway, in Saban's second year he WHIPPED  UGA in Athens and whipped UT in Knoxville (don't even have to mention AU)
> 
> ROLL TIDE



Should I mention UL Monroe?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 22, 2009)

All this ...aw, this coach does this or that coach did that so I cant respect him... They are both FINE coaches that any college would want and I believe they both are a perfect fit at where they currently coach....Now with that said..ROLL TIDE !!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2009)

hookedonbass said:


> Should I mention UL Monroe?



Fair enough...whose your team?


----------



## hookedonbass (Sep 22, 2009)

/





RipperIII said:


> Fair enough...whose your team?



I'm a Dawg fan, but I don't have a "Dawg" in this fight. I wouldn't be upset if Saban was our coach. I just couldn't give up such a great opportunity to rib you.  

He obviously has Bama headed in the right direction. If you guys had a coach since Stallings that could walk and chew bubble gum at the same time, you would have seen this success prior to now. Most of the top recruits in Alabama grow up wanting to play for the Tide and the state of AL has a great recruiting base.

Georgia has not had a good DC for the last few years and Bama has not had a good HC until Saban since what '92? It's amazing what good coaching can do!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 22, 2009)

hookedonbass said:


> /
> 
> I'm a Dawg fan, but I don't have a "Dawg" in this fight. I wouldn't be upset if Saban was our coach. I just couldn't give up such a great opportunity to rib you.
> 
> ...



Yep,...I _hated_ losing Coach Stallings...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yep,...I _hated_ losing Coach Stallings...



X2....He was a good one..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 23, 2009)

Both are great coaches but I chose Saban for the simple fact that he has proven that he can win a national championship.


----------



## proside (Sep 23, 2009)

A Fact that  I have learned this year. 

Coach Nick saban has never had back to back 10 game wining seasons.

He has won a NC but so has Les Miles

How many of you guys would fire Coach saban or CMR and hire Les Miles?

Alabama has won 12 NC's!

Under how many different coach's?

I think Bama's history helps bring good recruits there!

How many 10 win seasons has CMR had?

People say CMR  under achieves, I totally disagree!

all these 5 star recruits he supposedly gets is a joke!

I personally think he has less talented players than their fans care to admit!

UGA wins 10 games in a row for for 9 or 10 seasons and their goofy fans or screaming fire our DC fire our OC yada yada yada!

If CMR and Coach saban was recruiting my son to play football.

I would encourage my son to play for CMR.

Here is why!

He has had 1 Head coaching job!

He does not jump around and until Coach saban can stay at one school long enough then I would choose him!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2009)

Well put Jim


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Choice number three.  I think they are both good coaches.  Saban has the edge becasue he does have a NC and Richt does not.  I don't think that makes Saban head and shoulders above Richt for reasons that have been stated ad nauseum.
> 
> However, it reamins to be seen if Saban will establish long term success at Bama and if he will bring a NC to Bama.  I think the former is definitely possible and I think the latter is less so.
> 
> ...



Never seen any Bama fans here make any such  "almost claim" . If so they are idiots.

Now I would take Saban over CMR for the simple reason that I think Saban has what it takes to move a program to the next level. If it means getting rid of some coaches and not worrying about hurting feelings then that is what he will do. CMR is a great guy and a great coach but does not take care of the business that needs to be taken care of to get the program where all programs want to be, on top.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 23, 2009)

i'll chose Saban and will every time.  richt just hasn't proven that he can finish a season to get the national championship.  both are great coaches, but i've stated before, i don't think georgia will win a national championship under richt.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 23, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> i'll chose Saban and will every time.  richt just hasn't proven that he can finish a season to get the national championship.  both are great coaches, but i've stated before, i don't think georgia will win a national championship under richt.



Finish the Season? He has one National championship.  Now that is a great accomplishment, but do you guys know what Nick Sabans Bowl Record is?
4-6

Not exactly what i would call finishing a season.

CMR on the other hand has a excellent bowl record.
6-2

For the record i wouldn't want either coach.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 23, 2009)

proside said:


> A Fact that  I have learned this year.
> 
> You have my attention
> 
> ...


So if you are working a job in the mailroom please dont aspire to be anything better. If all of a sudden you are asked to take a promotion don't take it because it might not look good on a resume. Jim, all of his moves were promoting himself within his chosen profession. One can look at going from the NFL back to college as a demotion but there have been many great coaches that have made the same move including the Great Spurrier


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Fairhope, Bama...Coach Saban worked his way too the top,...just like most people in business attempt to do...follow the opportunity.
I didn't care for his "attitude" when he was at State or LSU, didn't really like how he handled the Miami situation,...but that was in part due to my own ignorance of the facts.
Having watched him closely these last three years, and more importantly hearing from his players, I am more and more impressed with Coach Saban and his system. I would not change him for any other Coach in College ball.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 23, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Finish the Season? He has one National championship.  Now that is a great accomplishment, but do you guys know what Nick Sabans Bowl Record is?
> 4-6
> 
> Not exactly what i would call finishing a season.
> ...



last year with richt's year...ranked #1 pre-season...had all the players he needed...just didn't happen.  i know winning a national championship is hard but finishing #13....you gotta make a better run at it than that.  didn't even play in the sec championship.  that's all i'm saying.  i'm glad we have saban.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yep,...I _hated_ losing Coach Stallings...



After Stallings started 0-3 in his first year, 1990, all the Alabama riffraff was pulling its usual stunts and demanded that he be fired.

Two seasons later, he won a national championship and became immortal.  

BTW, he became 0-3 in Athens.  I was there, and a lot of Bama bandwagon riders were too, and they were booing mightily.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd take Saban over Richt.

I believe that unlike Richt, Saban has a killer instinct, he has the ability to make real time, on the field adjustments in a game, he has the ability to make real time adjustments in the program, and he has the good judgment to hire good assistant coaches and make changes as necessary.  I do not believe for an instant that he would maintain the status quo if it were not working.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 23, 2009)

Saban.

One more loss for Richtum and he is outta there!!!

Ron


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Yep, Coach Saban made a mistake in the way that he handled leaving Miami,...I'm quiet sure all of you would have handled it perfectly...oh, wait ya'll would never have that chance.
> Anyway, in Saban's second year he WHIPPED  UGA in Athens and whipped UT in Knoxville (don't even have to mention AU)
> ...and yes we lost to the National Champion Gators who played the best game of their season...all of this in Saban's 2nd year playing 7+ true freshmen.
> Who knows how this season will play out, but I for one am quiet happy picking Saban,...and glad ya'll support Richt
> ROLL TIDE




So yall were beaten by a better program when you were handed your butts by Utah?  Saban is a good coach but try not to be such a homer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

proside said:


> A Fact that  I have learned this year.
> 
> Coach Nick saban has never had back to back 10 game wining seasons.
> 
> ...



Jim that's a pretty good post and I laughed some while reading it but I have to ask you a question.  Be honest.  If it was UF's D getting lit up like a pinball machine every Saturday for two straight seasons, would you still be saying that it was a lack of talent and the players' fault?  Would you be content if Charlie Strong's defenses looked like ours have looked the past two years?  Tell the truth.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 23, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> last year with richt's year...ranked #1 pre-season...had all the players he needed...just didn't happen.  i know winning a national championship is hard but finishing #13....you gotta make a better run at it than that.  didn't even play in the sec championship.  that's all i'm saying.  i'm glad we have saban.



Not sure why I feel the need to defend UGA...but do you remember all the injuries on their line last year?  Say what you will, but I don't care how many 5* skill guys you have...if you don't have the guys in the trenches, it ain't gonna be pretty.  UGA had tons of injuries last season.

Oh yeah...I'll take Richt.  I've seen what he can do with an offense.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 23, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Not sure why I feel the need to defend UGA...but do you remember all the injuries on their line last year? Say what you will, but I don't care how many 5* skill guys you have...if you don't have the guys in the trenches, it ain't gonna be pretty. UGA had tons of injuries last season.
> 
> Oh yeah...I'll take Richt. I've seen what he can do with an offense.


 
Offense wins championships everytime!  If you don't believe me, just ask Oklahoma about the NC game last year.  The most dominating offense ever in college football.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 23, 2009)

By the way, I would rather keep Saban, but would be honored to have Richt.  He is one great man and Saban is a great coach!  

I admire them both!


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 23, 2009)

I admire and respect CMR as a person.

But, I don't think he's the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to coaching.

In his "defense" (pun), he and the UGA program would be a lot better with a better set of assistant coaches.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So yall were beaten by a better program when you were handed your butts by Utah?  Saban is a good coach but try not to be such a homer.



...and you guys were throttled at home in a "BLACKOUT-KNOCKOUT" on your way to your "National Championship" with everything to play for?....I don't see your analogy

Our guys performed poorly,...after just losing our defensive co-ordinator (or at least after he committed to Clemson) and 3 of our star players sat out..yea we played poorly, no doubt,...I may be a homer,..you sir are delusional


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and you guys were throttled at home in a "BLACKOUT-KNOCKOUT" on your way to your "National Championship" with everything to play for?....I don't see your analogy
> 
> Our guys performed poorly,...after just losing our defensive co-ordinator (or at least after he committed to Clemson) and 3 of our star players sat out..yea we played poorly, no doubt,...I may be a homer,..you sir are delusional



Do we need to go back and look at how many of our players missed the Bama game last year? Yes, Bama was a better team than us that night, just like Utah was obviously the better team when you met them in Nawlins.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Do we need to go back and look at how many of our players missed the Bama game last year? Yes, Bama was a better team than us that night, just like Utah was obviously the better team when you met them in Nawlins.



Least we made it to nawlins
Utah was indeed the better team that night, _NOT_  as your compadre SGD suggested "the better program" 

and hypothetically if last years UGA played last years BAMA team 10 games Bama wins 8 minimum, BAMA vs Utah, BAMA wins 6 minimum


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> and hypothetically if last years UGA played last years BAMA team 10 games Bama wins 8 minimum, BAMA vs Utah, BAMA wins 6 minimum



doubt it


----------



## shoalbass (Sep 23, 2009)

Both are great coaches.  But I would go with Georgia's Coach.  Saban will bolt in a few years.  Ask Michigan St, LSU, and the Dolphins.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 23, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> Offense wins championships everytime!  If you don't believe me, just ask Oklahoma about the NC game last year.  The most dominating offense ever in college football.



Nah...Oklahoma had the best offense out there, averaging nearly a point a minute.  Did they win? 

But I wasn't speaking about the defense with "in the trenches"...I was refering to linemen...both offensive and defensive.  Without a good offensive line, you can't run the ball and your QB is gonna be punished.  Without a good defensive line, your team is gonna be scored on repeatedly.


REVISED...
Nevermind...I see you were referring to my part about Richt on offense.  True, but my point is that Richt has the knowledge to be great as a head coach.  If he'd get a defensive guru in there and him handle the offense, with a healthy team, the Dawgs could be National champs.


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some Bama fans seem to almost claim part of Saban's LSU NC as their own.  Bizzare in my mind but that's what it seems like.



SGD, I cannot let you get away with this nonsense. This is one of the most ludicrous things that you have ever posted on here and that is saying something.

Saban does have a CFB NC @ LSU, but that is not BAMA! I have never seen anyone post what you are implying nor suggest anything close to that.


I had to speak up on that one. That little piece of POO you flung is'nt going to stick to the wall around here.

By the way, I take Saban over ANY CFB coach in the country.

RTR!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 23, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> REVISED...Nevermind...I see you were referring to my part about Richt on offense. True, but my point is that Richt has the knowledge to be great as a head coach. If he'd get a defensive guru in there and him handle the offense, with a healthy team, the Dawgs could be National champs.


 
Exactly and I totally agree.  But give me defense over offense anyday.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2009)

fairhope said:


> So if you are working a job in the mailroom please dont aspire to be anything better. If all of a sudden you are asked to take a promotion don't take it because it might not look good on a resume. Jim, all of his moves were promoting himself within his chosen profession. One can look at going from the NFL back to college as a demotion but there have been many great coaches that have made the same move including the Great Spurrier



What is so hard about saying you are leaving? If you can't take the heat, lie your way out of the kitchen.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...i.e. the Detroit lions are as talented as say...the Giants, Steelers, Falcons...



Mike Smith took a 4-12 Falcon team to 12-4 the next season. It can be done.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 23, 2009)

riprap said:


> Mike Smith took a 4-12 Falcon team to 12-4 the next season. It can be done.



exactly. NFL teams are chock full of talent, all the way across the boards.


----------



## proside (Sep 23, 2009)

fairhope said:


> So if you are working a job in the mailroom please dont aspire to be anything better. If all of a sudden you are asked to take a promotion don't take it because it might not look good on a resume. Jim, all of his moves were promoting himself within his chosen profession. One can look at going from the NFL back to college as a demotion but there have been many great coaches that have made the same move including the Great Spurrier



I see your point and admit that he is a great coach!

I actually love whats going on at your program and look forward to watching them and talking to Kevin about Bama!

For the record those of us that remember bad football@ Florida.

We dont call Spurrier coach


We call him God!!!





South GA Dawg said:


> Jim that's a pretty good post and I laughed some while reading it but I have to ask you a question.  Be honest.  If it was UF's D getting lit up like a pinball machine every Saturday for two straight seasons, would you still be saying that it was a lack of talent and the players' fault?  Would you be content if Charlie Strong's defenses looked like ours have looked the past two years?  Tell the truth.



Brad, it is so frustrating to see a program like UGA win year in and year out and their fans constantly dog their coach's out!

UGA had the best college football player @ their school for 3 years and won 1 NC.

Those NC's dont come easy and it takes alot of great coaching , great players, and alot of luck to win one!

One of the greatest years a player could have is the one Tebow had and we lost 4 games!

As far as your D getting lit up, you know more about your program than I do and if you say your team would be better without your DC than ok.

But I admire your program and what CMR has done and sometimes when I am talking trash to UGA fans there is a little bit of jealousy of what your program has achieved!





kevina said:


> By the way I would take saban over any Coach in the nation!
> 
> RTR!!!!



Who can blame ya look what he has achieved in the short amount of time he has been there!

Your defense scares me BTW

So does your offense!

Them pretty twin Blonde headed girls you guys post on here dont!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

kevina said:


> SGD, I cannot let you get away with this nonsense. This is one of the most ludicrous things that you have ever posted on here and that is saying something.
> 
> Saban does have a CFB NC @ LSU, but that is not BAMA! I have never seen anyone post what you are implying nor suggest anything close to that.
> 
> ...



Well since you and I have always gotten along yet you felt the need to tell me that I routinely post "ludicrous nonsense", I must have hit a nerve.

First of all, I made a point to say SOME Bama fans.  I wasn't including you.  Since some seem to doubt whether or not I meant them, few of the regular Bama posters on this forum have behaved in this way.

But now that I have yall's attention, I'll qualify what I said.  This is not to say that any of the Bama boys here have ever said that Saban's NC was there's.  But it is implicit in statements about Saban's greatness by some of the Bama contingent.  Things like, "Saban is awsome!!  He got a NC at LSU and it's just a matter of time before he brings one to Bama."  Really?

How does his NC at LSU have anything to do with yall?  How does it guarantee anything for yall.  No two situations are alike and I would argue that the situations of Bama and LSU are much different.  Reasonable?  I think so.

Ok now that we have that out of the way, I think once a coach has won a NC it's actually pretty unlikely that he'll win another one.  I'm just going by avarages and history.  How many coaches have won multiple NCs?  When you ask yourself how many have won NCs at different programs, it becomes even more unlikely.  So I don't get why any Bama fan would invoke Saban's NC at LSU.  

I have to say that I'm a little surprised that this flew all over you the way that it apparently did.  I don't think it warrented a personal insult or an indictment of my posts in general.  But I'm a big boy and don't spend too much time worrying about that type of thing.  Especially if I've met the person and know them to be a good guy.

I don't see anything unreasonable about any of the above and certainly don't see anything "ludicrous" about it.  But then again, I'm not a Bama fan.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and you guys were throttled at home in a "BLACKOUT-KNOCKOUT" on your way to your "National Championship" with everything to play for?....I don't see your analogy
> 
> Our guys performed poorly,...after just losing our defensive co-ordinator (or at least after he committed to Clemson) and 3 of our star players sat out..yea we played poorly, no doubt,...I may be a homer,..you sir are delusional



Wasn't making an analogy.  Avoiding words that you don't understand is usually a good policy.

You seem to believe that UGA underachieves.  That has certainly been true in the past.  I won't deny it.  But so has Bama.  That was my point.

As for your blackout victory.  It's totally irrelevant here.  But nice job on that just the same.

I'm no more delusional than you are.  I love my team just like you love yours.  I am somewhat knowledgeable about the game but by no means think I am an expert.  I can also step out from my fanhood and look at things objectively (sometimes).  That is where you and I are different.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

proside said:


> I see your point and admit that he is a great coach!
> 
> I actually love whats going on at your program and look forward to watching them and talking to Kevin about Bama!
> 
> ...



Now you're just messing with me.  You don't have anything to be jealous of.  That's one thing that I do know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well since you and I have always gotten along yet you felt the need to tell me that I routinely post "ludicrous nonsense", I must have hit a nerve.
> 
> First of all, I made a point to say SOME Bama fans.  I wasn't including you.  Since some seem to doubt whether or not I meant them, few of the regular Bama posters on this forum have behaved in this way.
> 
> ...



Really!!!
And hoping this is the year it all comes together. Unless it's next year, or the year after.


----------



## chadair (Sep 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Really!!!
> And hoping this is the year it all comes together. Unless it's next year, or the year after.



I hope its atleast a year way


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2009)

chadair said:


> I hope its atleast a year way



I understand.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Really!!!
> And hoping this is the year it all comes together. Unless it's next year, or the year after.



Robert when Bama does well I think, "Well good for Robert."


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Robert when Bama does well I think, "Well good for Robert."



Bout time for another lunch with Kevina, Ol Red/Lakeb/Big moolie/ Blueduck/?/?, tetgunner, Sleeze, and Grant again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Bout time for another lunch with Kevina, Ol Red/Lakeb/Big moolie/ Blueduck/?/?, tetgunner, Sleeze, and Grant again.



I'm ready.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 23, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Bout time for another lunch with Kevina, Ol Red/Lakeb/Big moolie/ Blueduck/?/?, tetgunner, Sleeze, and Grant again.


 
Ain't even gonna invite me ol' buddy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Ain't even gonna invite me ol' buddy?




working on it.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

riprap said:


> Mike Smith took a 4-12 Falcon team to 12-4 the next season. It can be done.


Mike Smith did and is doing a great job no doubt,...however are you telling me that the 4-12 team was as talented as the 12-4 team?
last year's Falcons had significant improvement in key positions...QB, RB, DT over the 4-12 team,...even in the pro game talent disparity exist.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> After Stallings started 0-3 in his first year, 1990, all the Alabama riffraff was pulling its usual stunts and demanded that he be fired.
> 
> Two seasons later, he won a national championship and became immortal.
> 
> BTW, he became 0-3 in Athens.  I was there, and a lot of Bama bandwagon riders were too, and they were booing mightily.


hey, every team has their "bandwagon fans" UGA is certainly no exception...


----------



## Bruz (Sep 23, 2009)

I would rather have my son play for a man like Coach Richt so that would be my decision......Even if we go .500 this season I will stick by that. Character still means something to some folks.

Bruz


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wasn't making an analogy.  Avoiding words that you don't understand is usually a good policy.
> 
> You seem to believe that UGA underachieves.  That has certainly been true in the past.  I won't deny it.  But so has Bama.  That was my point.
> 
> ...



Sorry SGD, my apologies,...I thought that you might have read the title of this thread "Richt or Saban"...where "analogy" is the topic...
Yes UGA underachieves.
BAMA, for the past 10 seasons underachieved one season,...the rest were filled with a woefully inept program, on probation, administration is disarray...limited scholarships etc.,...that is not underachieving, that is just a plain bad program...how is that for objective? 
Growing up in Atlanta, surrounded by family and friends who are dyed in the wool dawgs, I might know a thing or two about the average dawg fan...not saying that you are average...just saying


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2009)

Bruz said:


> I would rather have my son play for a man like Coach Richt so that would be my decision......Even if we go .500 this season I will stick by that. Character still means something to some folks.
> 
> Bruz



Bruz, I appreciate what you are saying, and this is what I was looking for in the poll,...i.e. who would you choose and why.

I do however want to bring up that Coach Saban is a Man of character as well, just ask his players.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 23, 2009)

I am surprised the poll is even close. I think the poll should have been would you pefer CMR or any other college coach. I picked Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2009)

Bruz said:


> I would rather have my son play for a man like Coach Richt so that would be my decision......Even if we go .500 this season I will stick by that. Character still means something to some folks.
> 
> Bruz


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

I just still find it funny that about once a week, some stupid thread like this pops up from a rival fan....

Look, you like your coach, we get that. We like ours. What is the obsession that everyone has with trying to compare CMR with other coaches? Why do others get so worked up about CMR? If you don;t think he's a good coach, wouldn't folks from other teams be BEGGING us to keep him? To me, it's one of two things...

1, the OP just thinks his coach is the new sliced bread and wants to rub it in

or 2, it is simply an obvious sign that others will do ANYTHING possible to try and knock UGA


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just still find it funny that about once a week, some stupid thread like this pops up from a rival fan....
> 
> Look, you like your coach, we get that. We like ours. What is the obsession that everyone has with trying to compare CMR with other coaches? Why do others get so worked up about CMR? If you don;t think he's a good coach, wouldn't folks from other teams be BEGGING us to keep him? To me, it's one of two things...
> 
> ...



Stupid thread?...you responded didn't you?
I posted this thread out of genuine curiosity,...and I'm surprised at how close the voting is, given that this is GON and not AON,...I really had hoped to hear from more folks associated with schools other than BAMA and UGA.
I want to see UGA improve.
I don't like knocking UGA,...but I DO  enjoy ribbing  UGA  fans 
...in good fun


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> I'm surprised at how close the voting is, given that this is GON and not AON



i am surprised at this too...i thought it being a GON forum, the votes would be way more sided to Richt.  I hope Georgia does well this year it only makes for a stronger SEC.  it is my opinion but i don't care for Richt and his coaching.  i'm sure he's a great guy...but great guys don't always make great coaches......he does the same things over and over.  he has been outcoached in most of the games this season.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> i am surprised at this too...i thought it being a GON forum, the votes would be way more sided to Richt.  I hope Georgia does well this year it only makes for a stronger SEC.  it is my opinion but i don't care for Richt and his coaching.  i'm sure he's a great guy...but great guys don't always make great coaches......he does the same things over and over.  *he has been outcoached in most of the games this season*.




How is that? He's won two of 3 games, and let's not forget, UGA was an underdog in 2 of 3 games so far this year...


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 24, 2009)

uga was the underdog in 2 of 3 games this year.  here's what i mean, terrible defense and play calling (which was better in the last game) continues to be a problem for his team.  people on hear shout - fire the assistants.  that's is richt's call and he is responsible for what goes on with his team.  if he such a great offensive guy (which i believe he is), why doesn't he take over play-calling until he can get somebody else in there.  why doesn't he change defensive coordinators?  i hope you can admit, georgia should have lost that game to SC.  the play call was perfect on SC part down at the end zone..the QB just didn't see the back out of the backfield.  i'm glad georgia won but it is richt's job to put the people in place to make the right decisions or make them himself.  that is part of being head coach...at the present time, it looks like he is not able to make the tough decisions.  just my opinion, but there will have to be a turnover of some sort at georgia b/f they come back to contend for a NC.  whenever richt steps up to the plate, the sooner it will happen.


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well since you and I have always gotten along yet you felt the need to tell me that I routinely post "ludicrous nonsense", I must have hit a nerve.
> 
> First of all, I made a point to say SOME Bama fans.  I wasn't including you.  Since some seem to doubt whether or not I meant them, few of the regular Bama posters on this forum have behaved in this way.
> 
> ...



It did not upset me. I thought you were fishing, and I intentionally hit the bait on the run to creat some excitement. There may be some BAMA idgets that think believe what you stated, but I seriosly have not seen any on here. I aint mad!

On the other hand. I have heard Dawg fans on here talk about FSU declining since CMR left. Could this be interpreted as one believing that CMR was responsible for the past FSU success?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Sorry SGD, my apologies,...I thought that you might have read the title of this thread "Richt or Saban"...where "analogy" is the topic...
> Yes UGA underachieves.
> BAMA, for the past 10 seasons underachieved one season,...the rest were filled with a woefully inept program, on probation, administration is disarray...limited scholarships etc.,...that is not underachieving, that is just a plain bad program...how is that for objective?
> Growing up in Atlanta, surrounded by family and friends who are dyed in the wool dawgs, I might know a thing or two about the average dawg fan...not saying that you are average...just saying



Dude I don't want to get too bogged down in semantics but that's a direct comparison of two coaches, not an analogy.  Please just stop.  You aren't nearly as clever as you seem to want to believe.

All depends on how you look at it sport.  I know a thing or two about the average Bama fan and most of yall think your program is just a cut above all the rest due to things that happened a long time ago.  Taking that into consideration, if you truly believe that your program is one of the best in the country every year, and yall do, then you have done plenty of underachieving.  

When yall win something that matters with Saban as your coach, then come talk to me about how superior your program is.  Until then, all this talk about past glory, recruiting titles, and excuses about probation etc, just look like what they are.  A bunch of essentially meaningless talk from someone who, while loyal to his team, isn't really honest with himself about what they really are.

Funny how when you don't go along with the Bama bluster you get called names.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> uga was the underdog in 2 of 3 games this year.  here's what i mean, terrible defense and play calling (which was better in the last game) continues to be a problem for his team.  people on hear shout - fire the assistants.  that's is richt's call and he is responsible for what goes on with his team.  if he such a great offensive guy (which i believe he is), why doesn't he take over play-calling until he can get somebody else in there.  why doesn't he change defensive coordinators?  i hope you can admit, georgia should have lost that game to SC.  the play call was perfect on SC part down at the end zone..the QB just didn't see the back out of the backfield.  i'm glad georgia won but it is richt's job to put the people in place to make the right decisions or make them himself.  that is part of being head coach...at the present time, it looks like he is not able to make the tough decisions.  just my opinion, but there will have to be a turnover of some sort at georgia b/f they come back to contend for a NC.  whenever richt steps up to the plate, the sooner it will happen.



That's not my point. You said he was outcoached, yet has won 2 of 3 games, and only one of those was he the favorite to win. SoS may have called the perfect play on the goal line, but the play was not completed, so that point is null and void. Woulda, coulda, shoulda...

I just can't understand how he can be "outcoached" in "most" of his games so far this year, when he is 2-1 and 2-0 in the SEC? You say he should take over offensive play-calling, yet in the last two games we have put 90+ points on the board. You and I can agree that Bobo is way too often predictable in his calling, but I have been impressed with him the last two games for the most part. We will see once we get deeper into our SEC schedule if he is able to continue being that productive with his play calling. Az St, LSU, and UT are the next 3 on the lineup, so we will see what he does against them.

And I do see where you come from when people say fire the assistants, because I am in fact one of them. I say fire Willie and Fabris. Those 2 coach the 3 worst aspects of our team. Fabris coaches DEs, and they CAN'T get any pressure. And it's not just this year, it was last year too. He also coaches our Special Teams, and while they have been marginally better this year so far, they are still an Achilles heel for us and need to be improved upon. Now Willie, while he is our DC and can't stop a good offense, he is also our DB coach. Have you seen our passing defense this year? It is atrocious! So I think the screams for those two to either step up or get out are warranted


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> That's not my point. You said he was outcoached, yet has won 2 of 3 games, and only one of those was he the favorite to win. SoS may have called the perfect play on the goal line, but the play was not completed, so that point is null and void. Woulda, coulda, shoulda...
> 
> I just can't understand how he can be "outcoached" in "most" of his games so far this year, when he is 2-1 and 2-0 in the SEC? You say he should take over offensive play-calling, yet in the last two games we have put 90+ points on the board. You and I can agree that Bobo is way too often predictable in his calling, but I have been impressed with him the last two games for the most part. We will see once we get deeper into our SEC schedule if he is able to continue being that productive with his play calling. Az St, LSU, and UT are the next 3 on the lineup, so we will see what he does against them.
> 
> And I do see where you come from when people say fire the assistants, because I am in fact one of them. I say fire Willie and Fabris. Those 2 coach the 3 worst aspects of our team. Fabris coaches DEs, and they CAN'T get any pressure. And it's not just this year, it was last year too. He also coaches our Special Teams, and while they have been marginally better this year so far, they are still an Achilles heel for us and need to be improved upon. Now Willie, while he is our DC and can't stop a good offense, he is also our DB coach. Have you seen our passing defense this year? It is atrocious! So I think the screams for those two to either step up or get out are warranted



we agree on several points.  that's great that georgia has put that many points...but arkansas' defense is bad..real bad.  i may eat my words after this weekend but that game was a track meet.  i'm just saying that you can get out-coached and still win the ball game.    i know uga has taken major hits at QB and running back this year.  i see losses for UGA in LSU and Florida...and i'm going out on a limb and say Auburn will give UGA all they want and possibly a loss.  i'm hope i'm wrong...i like seeing Auburn lose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> It did not upset me. I thought you were fishing, and I intentionally hit the bait on the run to creat some excitement. There may be some BAMA idgets that think believe what you stated, but I seriosly have not seen any on here. I aint mad!
> 
> On the other hand. I have heard Dawg fans on here talk about FSU declining since CMR left. Could this be interpreted as one believing that CMR was responsible for the past FSU success?



Well any Dawg who thinks that FSU's success while CMR was OC translates to some kind of success by proxy for UGA is just as out to lunch.  

In my opinion, St Bobbeh owes a big, big, part of his success to Mickey Andrews.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just still find it funny that about once a week, some stupid thread like this pops up from a rival fan....
> 
> Look, you like your coach, we get that. We like ours. What is the obsession that everyone has with trying to compare CMR with other coaches? Why do others get so worked up about CMR? If you don;t think he's a good coach, wouldn't folks from other teams be BEGGING us to keep him? To me, it's one of two things...
> 
> ...



Agreed.  What is the obsession with CMR on the part of fans of other teams.  I will, never, ever, understand this.  You are right, it seems like a thread gets started about once a week.  We have rehashed this ad infinitum but it keeps coming up.

My opinion?  For all the talk about "wanting UGA to do well because it makes the SEC stronger."  I think nothing would please a lot of these people more than to see us in absolute chaos.  They'll never admit it of course.

Funny, when BVG was there, we didn't heare all this clucking about how Richt just couldn't get it done.

We get a new DC and this is all moot.  Tha'ts the truth.

As for the all these snipers, let them snipe if it makes them feel good.

As for the poll being close, use your heads.  I imagine that that when you add up the number of non UGA fans and compare it to the number of Dawgs who regularly post on this forum, the numbers are pretty even.  Thus the close poll numbers.  Wow, that was a real brain buster.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 24, 2009)

ya'll think we're sniping and arguing.... i think we're finally talking.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> we agree on several points.  that's great that georgia has put that many points...but arkansas' defense is bad..real bad.  i may eat my words after this weekend but that game was a track meet.  i'm just saying that you can get out-coached and still win the ball game.    i know uga has taken major hits at QB and running back this year.  i see losses for UGA in LSU and Florida...and i'm going out on a limb and say Auburn will give UGA all they want and possibly a loss.  i'm hope i'm wrong...i like seeing Auburn lose.



Ark's D may be sub-par, but I feel confident that SC's defense is still pretty stout. I agree that we have taken hits at QB and RB, but Joe Cox is holding his own right now, just like I said he would from the get-go. RB is still in question, but between King and Samuel, I am confident that they can continue to tote the load and still be productive rushing for 100-150yds a game combined. If they do that and Joe continues to have a good head on his shoulders, the offense will continue to be productive. Sure they will have some off games like any other team would, but I am not near as worried about our offense as I am our defense. UGA could still lose several games this year, I am not denying that in the least. UT, LSU, UF, AUB, GT *could *all be losses....I don't *think *they will be, but they could.

But I take a win any way we can get one. Not sure if I agree with your statement about being outcoached and still winning, but I guess it's possible. I couldn't care less about that as long as our team has more points than theirs when the horn blows.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Mike Smith did and is doing a great job no doubt,...however are you telling me that the 4-12 team was as talented as the 12-4 team?
> last year's Falcons had significant improvement in key positions...QB, RB, DT over the 4-12 team,...even in the pro game talent disparity exist.



So you're telling me Saban had no control over what players were needed to improve the team? He just started his job the day before the season started? I'm sure the team was bad, thats why he got hired. So were the Falcons.
He can bully kids around. It's a little harder getting grown men to do what you want them to. Ask Spurrier, Carroll and Petrino.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude I don't want to get too bogged down in semantics but that's a direct comparison of two coaches, not an analogy.  Please just stop.  You aren't nearly as clever as you seem to want to believe.
> 
> All depends on how you look at it sport.  I know a thing or two about the average Bama fan and most of yall think your program is just a cut above all the rest due to things that happened a long time ago.  Taking that into consideration, if you truly believe that your program is one of the best in the country every year, and yall do, then you have done plenty of underachieving.
> 
> ...


Please professor SGD, speak more plainly for me, a poor pedantic dolt...I could not have been more honest about my assessment of BAMA's last 10 years.
Do I think that BAMA is superior to UGA?...I'll let you know after this season.
I also love the implication that my talk is essentially meaningless, while your talk carries..._meaning_?
oh, and by the way my football savant,...just what is BAMA?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> So you're telling me Saban had no control over what players were needed to improve the team? He just started his job the day before the season started? I'm sure the team was bad, thats why he got hired. So were the Falcons.
> He can bully kids around. It's a little harder getting grown men to do what you want them to. Ask Spurrier, Carroll and Petrino.


...or Saban.

Great comparison,...Saban came on in January-February...spring game in March...you get the picture
Bully kids around, absolutely, he cleaned house and replaced problem players with true freshmen...the following season, his first recruiting season, and has since in two recruiting seasons placed top 5 classes...pretty good for a "jerk" or "bully".
 but please riprap or blacksmoke, how about the original premise that all Pro teams are loaded with talent?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

For all you Dawgs, esp Blacksmoke and SGD,...if you win the SEC this season, I will be one of the first to offer Congratulations to you and the UGA Program.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> So you're telling me Saban had no control over what players were needed to improve the team? He just started his job the day before the season started? I'm sure the team was bad, thats why he got hired. So were the Falcons.
> He can bully kids around. It's a little harder getting grown men to do what you want them to. Ask Spurrier, Carroll and Petrino.



He can bully the grown men too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiM2U9AiQRM


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> It's a little harder getting grown men to do what you want them to.



You have got that right. I have been trying to get you to make some sense when posting on here and have gotten absolutely nowhere. I bet Saban could straighten you out


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> but please riprap or blacksmoke, how about the original premise that all Pro teams are loaded with talent?



um, seems pretty self explanatory to me. You don't see Joe T III playing in the league do you?? Talented players continue to the NFL. The best of the best high school players go to play in college. The best of the best college players go to play in the pros. Not sure what you are trying to prove here?

Take the Lions of '08 for example....the worst team in NFL history....But there was definitely talent on the team

Dante Culpepper, Kevin Smith, Rudi Johnson, Keary Colbert, Calvin Johnson, Michael Gaines, Jeff Backus, George Foster, Darnell Bing, Ernie Sims, Leigh Bodden, Daniel Bullocks, Paris Lenon, Jason Hanson....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> For all you Dawgs, esp Blacksmoke and SGD,...if you win the SEC this season, I will be one of the first to offer Congratulations to you and the UGA Program.



well thank you. and believe me, I will do the same for Bama or the Gators or anyone else, just as I have always done


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> um, seems pretty self explanatory to me. You don't see Joe T III playing in the league do you?? Talented players continue to the NFL. The best of the best high school players go to play in college. The best of the best college players go to play in the pros. Not sure what you are trying to prove here?



Thanks, you beat me to it.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> He can bully the grown men too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiM2U9AiQRM



A 22 yr old with a beer gut. Yea he's a man.
Nice try.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> You have got that right. I have been trying to get you to make some sense when posting on here and have gotten absolutely nowhere. I bet Saban could straighten you out



I'm trying to keep up with your nonsense.


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> I'm trying to keep up with your nonsense.



Good Luck


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> A 22 yr old with a beer gut. Yea he's a man.
> Nice try.



You are right, he is no Rick Flair But he was drafted into the NFL in the 5th round.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> You are right, he is no Rick Flair But he was drafted into the NFL in the 5th round.



The Nature Boy can talk his way out of anything. Nick would have been crying.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> The Nature Boy can talk his way out of anything. Nick would have been crying.



Nick would have been laughing. Nature Boy cries every night his Saban pajamas are dirty from a diaper leak.


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> The Nature Boy can talk his way out of anything. Nick would have been crying.



YO Riprap...... wrestling is fake.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> YO Riprap...... wrestling is fake.



Really. I guess your gonna tell me Santa Claus and the Easter bunny are too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> YO Riprap...... wrestling is fake.



You just ruined it for him. It is like telling a kid there is no Santa.


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> Really. I guess your gonna tell me Santa Claus and the Easter bunny are too.



I can't lay all that on you in one day. Holler at me tomorrow


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> um, seems pretty self explanatory to me. You don't see Joe T III playing in the league do you?? Talented players continue to the NFL. The best of the best high school players go to play in college. The best of the best college players go to play in the pros. Not sure what you are trying to prove here?
> 
> Take the Lions of '08 for example....the worst team in NFL history....But there was definitely talent on the team
> 
> Dante Culpepper, Kevin Smith, Rudi Johnson, Keary Colbert, Calvin Johnson, Michael Gaines, Jeff Backus, George Foster, Darnell Bing, Ernie Sims, Leigh Bodden, Daniel Bullocks, Paris Lenon, Jason Hanson....



so you are saying that Detroit is as talented as The Giants?  This is self explanatory.
I am talking about one team having more talent than the next,...you guys haven't seemed to grasp the question, but if I'm wrong and ya'll did grasp the question, do you think that each pro team is equally talented?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> so you are saying that Detroit is as talented as The Giants?  This is self explanatory.
> I am talking about one team having more talent than the next,...you guys haven't seemed to grasp the question, but if I'm wrong and ya'll did grasp the question, do you think that each pro team is equally talented?



Of course some teams are more talented than others, but there is talent across the boards in the NFL. That is the point I am trying to make, even the worst team in NFL history has talent on the roster

The original comment that I responded to said they had NO talent, not less talent, which is the point you are trying to make and a point that I agree with


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> so you are saying that Detroit is as talented as The Giants?  This is self explanatory.
> I am talking about one team having more talent than the next,...you guys haven't seemed to grasp the question, but if I'm wrong and ya'll did grasp the question, do you think that each pro team is equally talented?



Two seasons after Nicky the dolphins are NFC east champs. A part of coaching is getting the players you need for the next season.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> Two seasons after Nicky the dolphins are NFC east champs. A part of coaching is getting the players you need for the next season.


...how many drafts did Saban have with the Dolphins?...one?
did he Coach the players he drafted?

look, I was not excited about Saban coming to Alabama initially...he has won me over, and I freely admit that I was wrong about him early on.
Mike Shula took a team that was on probation and with limited scholarships (therefore significantly less talent than the competition) and went 9-2 in his 2nd season,..including a crushing defeat of UF Gators.
I liked Shula, he reminds me of Richt,...but I am sure that Saban will be the Coach to bring BAMA it's 13th National Championship and sooner rather than later...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

13th??? .......sorry Rip, had to 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 13th??? .......sorry Rip, had to
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




that's ok,...we were robbed of three straight after we throttled Ohio State in the '77 sugar bowl and the vote went to ND who jumped from 6th to 1st...
CRIMSON PRIDE  baby!

...and for the record Aubbies are the most envious stepchillins in football


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> ...and for the record Aubbies are the most envious stepchillins in football



Glad I'm not an Aubbie


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 13th??? .......sorry Rip, had to
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Please professor SGD, speak more plainly for me, a poor pedantic dolt...I could not have been more honest about my assessment of BAMA's last 10 years.
> Do I think that BAMA is superior to UGA?...I'll let you know after this season.
> I also love the implication that my talk is essentially meaningless, while your talk carries..._meaning_?
> oh, and by the way my football savant,...just what is BAMA?



Never said you were a dolt.  I never said that you weren't smart.  I just said that you were wrong in the use of that term.  How is that my fault?  Get annoyed with yourself if you wanna be annoyed.

I called your posts meaningless because in this particular thread they have been a lot of sound and fury signifying nothing.  Just opinions based in homerism stated like iron clad fact.

Again, that's not my fault.  Anybody right down to the most clueless sports fan around can get on here and talk about how great their team is. Sabn has won nothing atBama  I'm sorry if that burns your britches but it's the truth.  Don't get put out with me just becasue I don't tell it the way that you want to hear it or the way you like to imagine it.

As far as what Bama is, seriously?  Where in the world are you going  with that?

As for congratulations at the end of the season if they are warranted, I guess I'll just have to take your word on that.  Doesn't seem likely in light of your poll and recent posts but ok.  I'll do the same if yall win the SEC.  I love my team and I'm a copetitive guy.  I also don't suffer the nonsesne and bluster of others freely and without comment.  If you take a shot at my team or make some sarcastic crack about them, you can just get ready for me to call you on it.  If you don't like for me to do that, there is a pretty easy way to avoid it.

If you think my posts are nonsensical that's ok by me.  I'm honestly not trying to be a jerk when I say this but your approval and/or respect are  inconsequential to me.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd buy Saban.


----------



## proside (Sep 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> So you're telling me Saban had no control over what players were needed to improve the team? He just started his job the day before the season started? I'm sure the team was bad, thats why he got hired. So were the Falcons.
> He can bully kids around. It's a little harder getting grown men to do what you want them to. Ask Spurrier, Carroll and Petrino.



You need a drinking friend to help you here!




RipperIII said:


> ...or Saban.
> 
> Great comparison,...Saban came on in January-February...spring game in March...you get the picture
> Bully kids around, absolutely, he cleaned house and replaced problem players with true freshmen...the following season, his first recruiting season, and has since in two recruiting seasons placed top 5 classes...pretty good for a "jerk" or "bully".
> but please riprap or blacksmoke, how about the original premise that all Pro teams are loaded with talent?



He has done a great job!



riprap said:


> I'm trying to keep up with your nonsense.



Get on your Bicycle!



kevina said:


> YO Riprap...... wrestling is fake.



No you did'nt!!



riprap said:


> Really. I guess your gonna tell me Santa Claus and the Easter bunny are too.



Not at my house!!



RipperIII said:


> so you are saying that Detroit is as talented as The Giants?  This is self explanatory.
> I am talking about one team having more talent than the next,...you guys haven't seemed to grasp the question, but if I'm wrong and ya'll did grasp the question, do you think that each pro team is equally talented?



Detroit has just as much talent BUT they dont Have coach Saban to coach them up!!



riprap said:


> Two seasons after Nicky the dolphins are NFC east champs. A part of coaching is getting the players you need for the next season.



Tennessee won the NC  the year after Peyton Manning left!



South GA Dawg said:


> Anybody right down to the most clueless sports fan around can get on here and talk about how great their team is.



Take Proside for example!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

good one proside


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Never said you were a dolt.  I never said that you weren't smart.  I just said that you were wrong in the use of that term.  How is that my fault?  Get annoyed with yourself if you wanna be annoyed.
> 
> I called your posts meaningless because in this particular thread they have been a lot of sound and fury signifying nothing.  Just opinions based in homerism stated like iron clad fact.
> 
> ...



Truth is SGD, I enjoy ribbing UGA fans above all others...you take it so well


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> 13th??? .......sorry Rip, had to
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sAbBwfDr6_s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Some light reading for Blacksmoke. I object to your reality and substitute my own:

Five in Five, No. 4: Just how many national championships does Alabama really have?
Posted By Matt Hooper On May 7, 2009 @ 2:21 am In Sports & Leisure, Upon Further Review | 3 Comments


How many national titles can Alabama really lay claim to? Better yet, why is there more than one answer? 

Is it 17, 12, 7 or none?

The question of how many national championships the University of Alabama football team has won over its 117-year history, as cut-and-dry as it may seem, has baffled fans and experts alike for generations. The debate has undoubtedly sparked innumerable bar fights and other domestic disturbances over the past several decades.

Before I attempt an answer – and I must say that now I’m sailing into dangerous waters with this column – we must examine why such a simple query is turning up so many different results.

First, realize that the NCAA is a voluntary organization that oversees and regulates collegiate athletics at nearly every college and university in the nation. For all the minutiae that the organization handles day-to-day, one thing the NCAA does not do is crown its own Division 1-A football champions – in other words, there’s no NCAA-sponsored postseason tournament or playoff. Instead, they allow independent bodies to carry out that task.

Second, those independent bodies – recognized by the NCAA as “major selectors” – choose their champion at the end of a season based either on poll data, mathematical formulas or other research results. Currently, there are 17 such selectors:

Anderson & Hester, Associated Press, Berryman, Billingsley Report, Congrove Computer Rankings, Colley Matrix, Dunkel System, Football Writers Association of America, Massey College Football Ratings, Matthews Grid Ratings, National Football Foundation, Rothman, Sagarin Ratings, Sporting News, USA Today, Wolfe and, of course, the Bowl Championship Series. 

In the past, 22 additional selectors have chosen champions dating back to 1869 but, for some reason or another, are not currently in operation:

Alderson System, Boand System, Casper Whitney, College Football Researchers Association, DeVold System, Dickinson System, Eck Ratings System, Football News, Helms Athletic Foundation, Houlgate System, International News Service, Litkenhous, National Championship Foundation, New York Times, Parke Davis, Poling System, United Press International, UPI/National Football Foundation, USA Today/CNN, USA Today/ESPN, USA Today/National Football Foundation and Williamson System.

This means that at any given time, anywhere from 10 to 15 or more entities were crowning champions each year. As a consequence, it was rare for all of the selectors to unanimously choose a champion in a particular year. How rare? From 1900 through 2006, only 14 teams won unanimous titles.

To make matters even more confusing, some of the selectors awarded their national championship to teams prior to the postseason bowl games. Others, such as Parke Davis, awarded national championships retroactively in 1933 to teams that played between 1869 and 1932, based on historical research.

So, with that in mind, let’s comb the NCAA archives to determine how many times selectors have chosen Alabama as a national champion (Note: some of the selectors listed by the official NCAA records (below) are not “major selectors”. We’ll sort that out later):

1992: AP, Berryman, Billingsley, DeVold, Dunkel, Eck, FACT, FB News, Football Research, FW, Matthews, National Championship Foundation, NY Times, Sporting News, UPI/NFF, USA/CNN (Note: Florida St. was crowned by one selector)

1979: AP, Berryman, Billingsley, DeVold, Dunkel, FACT, FB News, FW, Helms, Matthews, National Championship Foundation, NFF, NY Times, Poling, Sagarin, Sporting News, UPI (Note: USC was crowned by one selector)

1978: AP, FACT, Football Research, FW, Helms, National Championship Foundation, NFF (Note: Oklahoma was crowned by nine selectors, USC by seven)

1977: Football Research (Note: Arkansas was crowned by one selector, Notre Dame by 16 and Texas by two)

1975: Matthews (Note: Arizona State was crowned by two selectors, Ohio State by five and Oklahoma by 13)

1973: Berryman, UPI (Note: Michigan was chosen by two selectors, Notre Dame by six, Ohio State by three and Oklahoma by five)

1966: Berryman (Note: Michigan State was chosen by four selectors, Notre Dame by 14)

1965: AP, Billingsley, Football Research, FW, National Championship Foundation (Note: Michigan State was crowned by 11 selectors)

1964: AP, Berryman, Litkenhous, UPI (Note: Arkansas was chosen by six selectors, Michigan by one)

1962: Billingsley (Note: LSU and Mississippi were chosen by one selector each, USC by 14)

1961: AP, Berryman, Billingsley, DeVold, Dunkel, FB News, Football Research, Helms, Litkenhous, National Championship Foundation, NFF, Sagarin, UPI, Williamson (Note: Ohio State was chosen by two selectors)

1945: National Championship Foundation (Note: Army was crowned by 14 selectors)

1941: Houlgate (Note: Minnesota was chosen by 10 selectors, Texas by two)

1934: Dunkel, Houlgate, Poling, Williamson (Note: Minnesota was chosen by seven selectors)

1930: Football Research, Parke Davis (Note: Notre Dame was chosen by nine selectors)

1926: Billingsley, Football Research, Helms, National Championship Foundation, Poling (Note: Lafayette was chosen by one selector, Navy by two and Stanford by three)

1925: Billingsley, Boand, Football Research, Helms, Houlgate, National Championship Foundation, Poling (Note: Dartmouth was chosen by two selectors)

That makes 17 national championships officially credited to Alabama by NCAA-approved selectors. Most hardcore Alabama fans will stop reading right here.

Should you wish to begin eliminating titles, start with the 1977 crown awarded by Football Research, which is not recognized as a “major selector.” The 1977 Tide finished the season 11-1 with an SEC title, but Notre Dame (who also finished 11-1) beat the No. 1 ranked team in the nation (Texas) in the Cotton Bowl.

So now, Alabama has 16 factually legitimate national championships from major selectors. But we can still whittle the total down.

Be it known that the University of Alabama itself only recognizes 12 official national championships: 1925, 1926, 1930, 1934, 1941, 1961, 1964, 1965, 1973, 1978, 1979 and 1992.

That leaves out the 1966 team (which finished 11-0 and was selected by Berryman), the 1945 team (10-0 and co-selected with Army by National Championship Foundation), the 1962 team (10-1 and selected by Billingsley), the 1975 team (11-1 and co-selected with Ohio State by Matthews) and the aforementioned 1977 team.

Of the “Other Five”, as the University refers to them, only the 1966 team is seriously considered a top contender to be the Tide’s 13th national champion.

Of course, the 12 official championships are not without controversy, either. The 1978 team finished in a three-way tie at 11-1 with USC and Oklahoma. Somehow, all three teams won their bowl games, but none of the bowls pitted any of the three teams against each other.

The 1973 Tide lost to Notre Dame in the Sugar Bowl, yet somehow ended up splitting the title with the Irish anyway.

The 1965 team finished the season with a 9-1-1 record, capturing many selectors by default after No. 1 Michigan State, No. 2 Arkansas and No. 3 Nebraska all lost in postseason action. Alabama, ranked No. 4 at the time, upset Nebraska in the Orange Bowl.

The 1964 team claimed four selectors after posting a 10-1-0 record. However, Arkansas was also crowned by four major selectors and finished the year undefeated. The Tide lost to Texas in their bowl game that season after many of the selectors had awarded their trophies prior to postseason play.

And in 1941 Alabama finished 9-2 under Frank Thomas, but somehow claimed a major selector’s title despite Minnesota’s 8-0 final record.

If those five iffy national championships are taken away from the bottom line, that leaves Alabama with seven titles. Seven is the number recognized by many major national media outlets, including ESPN.

Of course, there are a few radicals out there who claim that the NCAA system is so fraught with inaccuracy and inconsistency that none of the championships, especially those awarded prior to the BCS era in 1998, can be considered legitimate. That would leave Alabama, one of the most historically significant sports programs in our nation’s history, without a national championship to its credit.

Now, I won’t go so far as to stand behind that theory. But this idea of the NCAA acting as a failed state is intriguing when answering a question as loaded as “How many titles does Alabama legitimately hold?”

Fans scoff at the idea of Bama’s 17 national championships, arguing that many of them were awarded arbitrarily. Modern-day fans laugh aloud when told that lowly Princeton, not Alabama or Notre Dame, actually holds the record for most football national championships (28 from major selectors). But if we hold the old way of doing things in such low regard – non-NCAA entities arbitrarily awarding championships to teams based on factors that have little to do with what happens on the field of play – what are we to make of the current BCS system?

In 50 years, will we look back and wonder why that Boise State team in 2006 wasn’t awarded a national championship? What about Utah in 2008? What about Auburn in 2004? Are we not still using archaic and arbitrary means to decide our major college football champions?

So to answer the question: Alabama has 17 national championships. Princeton has 28. Auburn has four. As long this sport is governed by a subjective championship system, its fans have a right to be equally subjective.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2009)

Great read,...not sure anyone but BAMA fans could actually digest it


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Robert! I knew that would generate a good response somewhere. I was just messing around on youtube yesterday and ran across that....thought it was interesting


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Nice Robert! I knew that would generate a good response somewhere. I was just messing around on youtube yesterday and ran across that....thought it was interesting



I figured an article that actually gives us 17 NC's was a lot better!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 25, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I figured an article that actually gives us 17 NC's was a lot better!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 25, 2009)

17 works for me!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2009)

Surprising results....virtual dead heat in the voting.
Heart of UGA territory...
wonder how many UGA fans "quietly" voted for Saban?...
Do you think any BAMA fans secretly voted for Richt?...
...how many would have voted for OBAMA?...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Surprising results....virtual dead heat in the voting.
> Heart of UGA territory...
> wonder how many UGA fans "quietly" voted for Saban?...
> Do you think any BAMA fans secretly voted for Richt?...
> ...how many would have voted for OBAMA?...



What's so surprising about it?  All you Bammers voted for Saban.  I would be willing to bet that nearly all the Gators who voted, voted for Saban.  So there's a big crop of Saban votes right there.  It's shaken out about like I expected.

What does being in the "heart of UGA territory."  You live in GA don't you?  You're not a UGA fan.  You've got plenty of company in that regard.


----------



## jalittlejr (Sep 25, 2009)

chiefasceola, nice avatar!  

Just throwing this out there, Saban went to Miami to revive the glory days of Don Shula. Ironically, he went to Alabama to dig it out of the whole left by a Shula...just saying.

I'm a UGA guy through and through.  Richt is a great man and coach.  He does need to get a Brian Van Gorder-esque DC in there or he's gonna have people on his back for a long time to come.  If BVG was still in Athens, we might have 1 or 2 NC's.  Our offense is always good enough to stay on the field with other teams.  But our D should never, and I do mean NEVER, give up 30+ points to SC or Arkansas.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2009)

jalittlejr said:


> chiefasceola, nice avatar!
> 
> Just throwing this out there, Saban went to Miami to revive the glory days of Don Shula. Ironically, he went to Alabama to dig it out of the whole left by a Shula...just saying.
> 
> I'm a UGA guy through and through.  Richt is a great man and coach.  He does need to get a Brian Van Gorder-esque DC in there or he's gonna have people on his back for a long time to come.  If BVG was still in Athens, we might have 1 or 2 NC's.  Our offense is always good enough to stay on the field with other teams.  But our D should never, and I do mean NEVER, give up 30+ points to SC or Arkansas.



I partially agree with you in the regard that the dawg "D" has been the limiting factor for a few years,...not sure if it is the DC's fault or  if the "D" players are undersized. They are athletic and fast no doubt, but it has been awhile since they've been able to stymie a good opponents running game, or put consistent and significant pressure on good QBs.
I like Coach Richt, I think most do, but I feel that he has had more than adequate time to produce a NC at UGA, Saban, Meyers and Miles have proven that it doesn't take long to produce a NC given all the talent available here in the South.
SHOCKER: Saban may not produce another NC at Bama, but I think the odds are stacked decidedly in his favor...and I am not so sure that the odds favor Richt...my opinion only.
I like to dig at UGA fans 'cause I have a boat load of family and friends who are "fanatic" about their Dawgs, which is what it is all about, but it seems that a vocal minority or so quick to point fingers when things head south,...i.e. "Cox has a dead arm", "Martinez stinks" "Stafford's not the man, put in Shockley" etc...happens everywhere I know, I guess being here in Ga. it just seems a little more prevalent.
I pull for the Dawgs anytime that it doesn't effect my Tide...always will.
I was telling a buddy (huge Dawg fan) that if UGA was going to do something this season, they were somehow going to have to resurrect the "Junk-yard" dawg mentality,...just out-mean their opponents...may happen.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Surprising results....virtual dead heat in the voting.
> Heart of UGA territory...
> wonder how many UGA fans "quietly" voted for Saban?...
> Do you think any BAMA fans secretly voted for Richt?...
> ...how many would have voted for OBAMA?...



This is not the heart of UGA country. This is GON forum. I'm sure less than 1% of UGA fans have ever heard of it. A lot of bammers are just over here to enjoy our vast wealth.


----------



## kevina (Sep 25, 2009)

riprap said:


> This is not the heart of UGA country. This is GON forum. I'm sure less than 1% of UGA fans have ever heard of it. A lot of bammers are just over here to enjoy our vast wealth.



RIP, My Wife and I Thank You for permitting us to make a living in Georgia Gotta run. I am sending some of the Georgia money we have earned to the BAMA Boosters.

RTR!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2009)

riprap said:


> This is not the heart of UGA country. This is GON forum. I'm sure less than 1% of UGA fans have ever heard of it. A lot of bammers are just over here to enjoy our vast wealth.


 
And your women, don't forget the women...

The food and the fishin could use a little work though..


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2009)

kevina said:


> RIP, My Wife and I Thank You for permitting us to make a living in Georgia Gotta run. I am sending some of the Georgia money we have earned to the BAMA Boosters.
> 
> RTR!!



I almost believed that picture until you said wife.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> And your women, don't forget the women...
> 
> The food and the fishin could use a little work though..



So you're saying the bama women are....


Yall do stick it to us on fishing license.


----------



## kevina (Sep 25, 2009)

riprap said:


> I almost believed that picture until you said wife.



I know the term "WIFE" probably confused you, since from what I hear, yall call them sisters in D'Ville

JK RTR!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2009)

riprap said:


> So you're saying the bama women are....


 Yes, that is right, I am saying the Bama women are much smarter and  much harder to fool into a relationship than the Ga. women are.




riprap said:


> Yall do stick it to us on fishing license.


 That's because you are getting so much more in the way of better fishing.


----------



## proside (Sep 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes, that is right, I am saying the Bama women are much smarter and  much harder to fool into a relationship than the Ga. women are.



How do you fool them?

Act like another woman?


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Yes, that is right, I am saying the Bama women are much smarter and  much harder to fool into a relationship than the Ga. women are.



After two they are ready to give up and stay single moms.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 25, 2009)

kevina said:


> RIP, My Wife and I Thank You for permitting us to make a living in Georgia Gotta run. I am sending some of the Georgia money we have earned to the BAMA Boosters.
> 
> RTR!!



Looks like payday for bammers players, REC counting it out


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2009)

you guys are good, that's pretty funny I don't care who you are...
There was some guy on here last year that used to mix it up sometimes, "Ol Red" or something like that what happened to him?


----------



## chadair (Sep 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> you guys are good, that's pretty funny I don't care who you are...
> There was some guy on here last year that used to mix it up sometimes, "Ol Red" or something like that what happened to him?



BANNED





he had problems playin well with others


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2009)

wow


----------



## justus3131 (Oct 8, 2009)

*coach poll*

This is a poll for second and third place behind Meyer?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 8, 2009)

justus3131 said:


> This is a poll for second and third place behind Meyer?



Actually, this is a test of reading and comprehension skills...and YOU FAILED


----------



## kevina (Oct 8, 2009)

The answer is definitely Saban, but I see many folks on here are lying to themselves


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2009)

Since Saban has already:

1.) Successfully turned around both LSU's and Bama's football programs in recent years

2.) Won a National Championship at LSU

3.) Become one of the most highly paid, sought after, and respected coaches in the nation

4.) Become known as a skilled recruiter and defensive guru

I think I would go with someone that actually has a little fire and passion about what he does and has a record of winning it all.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> you guys are good, that's pretty funny I don't care who you are...
> There was some guy on here last year that used to mix it up sometimes, "Ol Red" or something like that what happened to him?


 
He's still around on some other forums if you really want to mix it up with him.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 8, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Since Saban has already:
> 
> 1.) Successfully turned around both LSU's and Bama's football programs in recent years
> 
> ...


 
Oh, as a Saban hater, I know that was tough for you to type!

But an accurate assessment.


----------



## kevina (Oct 20, 2009)

Just bringing this back to the top. With alot of Dawg fans posting there frustration with CMR and some of his assistant coaches, I thought I would revive this thread and see if anyone might want to change there vote with the happenings of the first 7 weeks of this season.

I personally would not trade Saban for any other HC in the Country, and we may not win it all this year, but I love where he has brought the Bama program in such a short time. 

RTR!!


----------



## justus3131 (Oct 20, 2009)

There is a better coach not mentioned than either Saban/Richt coaching in the SEC.  Meyer is in a class by himself.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe we can rerun the poll next year when Tebow and a few others are gone. We will see just how good of a coach he is.


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 20, 2009)

How about Saban once the season starts. Richt the rest of the time.


----------



## chadair (Oct 20, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Maybe we can rerun the poll next year when Tebow and a few others are gone. We will see just how good of a coach he is.



Tebow had little to do with the '06 national championship, other then short yardage runs, so I believe Meyer basically won that title with Chris Leak not too mention what he did with the Utah and BG programs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Maybe we can rerun the poll next year when Tebow and a few others are gone. We will see just how good of a coach he is.



Same can be said for your guy. Wait until most of the players on the field are his recruits.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 20, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Maybe we can rerun the poll next year when Tebow and a few others are gone. We will see just how good of a coach he is.



I think we will do quite well without Tebow.  Do you think we will fall off the map?



riprap said:


> Same can be said for your guy. Wait until most of the players on the field are his recruits.



UMMMM. Most of the Guys on the field?

We are doing quite well, thanks.  Undefeated this season.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 20, 2009)

I would still prefer Sabon-bon over Richty. But I think Meyer is the best coach in college football right now...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll take Saban. 




Just a hunch


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2015)

Thug. ^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Thug. ^






Go shoot a deer or something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Boy, if ever there was a thread that has potential for exploding, this is it.
> Loving me some Saban!
> Things are heading in the right direction, recruits and players want to be a part of "The Process". He is able to pick great assistants consistantly( despite losing great assistants to other schools). I'll stick with him.





SpotandStalk said:


> I'll take Saban.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hunch



I'd forgotten all about this thread. 
I still stand by my original comment.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Saban's recruiting classes of 1 and 2 and finishes close to that. Uga is has been finishing close to our recruiting ranking. That's not going to happen this year for Richt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Rtr


----------

